# Sistema 2 x Druckschalter PLd = E ?



## gfr (16 März 2017)

Hallo Mitglieder,
ich habe mal eine Frage an die SISTEMA-Spezialisten:

Ich habe einen Sicherheitsdrucksensor mit den Kenndaten PL d, Cat 2.
Die SF hat eine PLr Vorgabe von E.
Wenn ich nun 2 Schalter einsetze, kann ich dann PL e erfüllen,
und wie stelle ich das dann in Sistema da ?

mfg Gerald


----------



## Safety (17 März 2017)

Hallo,
Kapitel 2
http://www.dguv.de/medien/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/kochbuch/sistema_kochbuch4_de.pdf


----------



## Safety (17 März 2017)

Hallo, noch eine Anmerkung, eventuell ist hier die DIN EN 62061 die bessere Norm und mit der ISO TR 23189 wenn es dann wieder zur DIN EN ISO 13849-1 gehen soll.


----------



## Tommi (18 März 2017)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, noch eine Anmerkung, eventuell ist hier die DIN EN 62061 die bessere Norm und mit der ISO TR 23189 wenn es dann wieder zur DIN EN ISO 13849-1 gehen soll.



Hä... sorry, zu schwer..


----------



## Safety (18 März 2017)

Zusammengefasst, man kann unterbestimmten in der TR ISO 23189 beschriebenen Umständen die DIN EN 62061 und die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 mischen.
Denke aber unter dem Ansatz der IFA ist das Problem auch zu lösen. Kommt darauf an wie er die Diagnose der beiden Kanäle gestaltet.


----------



## Blockmove (19 März 2017)

@gfr

In der Sistema sind die Schalter ja im Prinzip einfach.
Kanal 1 = Schalter 1, Kanal 2 = Schalter 2.

Du musst nur daran denken, dass die Sicherheitsfunktion aus Sensor, Logik und Aktor besteht.
Also brauchst du eben bei der Logik eben auch entsprechende Prüfungen auf Plausibilität, Schaltzeiten, Querschluß, ...
Aber das taucht nicht unbedingt im Detail in der Sistema auf.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Safety (19 März 2017)

Hallo Dieter,
ganze so einfach ist es nicht da die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 gekapselte Systeme die parallel im Funktionskanal betrachtet werden überhaupt nicht.
Also PLd + PLd = ? geht nicht.
Aus dem Grund hat die IFA ein Verfahren vorgeschlagen, aber das kann man ja im Kochbuch nachlesen.


----------



## Chräshe (19 März 2017)

Hallo Gerald,

selbst wenn du herausfindest, wie man die 2 Druckschalter mit PLd in der Sistema verrechnen kann, dürfte dir nicht geholfen sein.
Ich kenne jetzt deine Anwendung nicht, aber wenn du 2 unterschiedliche Schalter hast, kommen die nie 100% gleichzeitig. Nicht beim Auslösen und auch nicht beim Zurückschalten, sofern der Druck sich nur langsam ändert.
Bei einer Überwachung der digitalen Signale, käme es immer zu Plausibilitäts- Fehlern.

Ein Druckschalter mit PLe wäre die Lösung. Konnte eben im Netz auch nichts finden – hab in Kürze sehr wahrscheinlich auch eine Anwendung, wo das zum tragen kommen kann.

Spontan fällt mit nur eine Überwachung mit 2 analogen Sensoren (4-20mA) ein.
Diese 2 Kanäle könnten auf Gleichheit + geringe Toleranz von einer Sicherheitssteuerung überwacht werden.

Vorher rechne ich aber noch mal nach, ob nicht PLd doch ausreichend wäre… 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Safety (19 März 2017)

Hallo,
wie die Diagnose aussehen kann bzw. muss und ob da ein Versatz akzeptabel ist steht ja noch nicht
fest, eine 100% Plausibilität ist hier nicht möglich aber auch nicht gefordert.
Man kann das schon so Programmieren das z.B. die Hysterese ermittelt wird und dann auch
entsprechend beachtet wird, das hat man auch bei analogen Signalen.  In der Norm wird das
auch so nicht gefordert. Man geht immer davon aus das ein Kanal noch o.k. ist und der zweite dann
versagt und das muss man in einer Zeit X erkennen das der zweite Kanal einen Fehler hat, aber steht
nicht, dass ich das innerhalb von Millisekunden muss. Das kommt sehr stark auf die Anwendung an.
Das kann man z.B. bei den Verriegelungseinrichtungen sehen da gibt es die Anforderung das um ein
PLd zu erreichen einmal im Jahr eine Diagnose stattfinden muss und bei PLe einmal im Monat.


----------



## Blockmove (19 März 2017)

Also vielleicht seh ich das wieder mal zu einfach, aber wie sieht's auf Aktorseite aus?
Das einzelne Schütz bzw. das einzelne Ventil erfüllt auch kein PLe.
Hier komme ich doch auch erst durch die Kombination auf den erforderlichen PL.
Was ist dann auf der Sensorseite anders?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Safety (19 März 2017)

Hallo Dieter,
ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht.
In dem Fall gibt es doch zwei Kanäle, zweimal Druckschalter.


----------



## Wincctia (19 März 2017)

Hallo Beisammen, 

ist recht interessant von sick. Geht genau darum https://www.sick.com/medias/Standar...wZWUwYzg0YjY1Y2NhODBlOTFjOGZhZWMzNzliMDRhMDMz


----------



## Safety (19 März 2017)

Hallo, da muss ich widersprechen, es geht nicht um Einsatz von Standard Komponenten in Sicherheitsfunktionen sondern um gekapselte System als Kanal in einer Sicherheitsfunktion die nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 betrachtet werden sollen.


----------



## Wincctia (19 März 2017)

Hallo Safty, 

danke für den Einwand habe ich leider wohl was falsch aufgenommen. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen tia


----------



## Blockmove (19 März 2017)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht.
> In dem Fall gibt es doch zwei Kanäle, zweimal Druckschalter.



Mir ist nicht klar, wie du von den Druckschaltern alleine auf die gekapselten Systeme kommst.


----------



## gfr (20 März 2017)

Hallo Safety,
danke für Info´s.
Ich habe das mit dem Kapitel 2 des "Kochbuches" mal versucht.
Ich hatte nicht erwähnt das der Hersteller zus. zu PL und PFH auch MTTFd und DC angegeben hat.
Der MTTFd-Wert ist einfach, hat der Hersteller mit 100J angegeben.
Den DC hat er mit 76 % angegeben.
Wenn ich nun in jedem Kanal mit 76 rechne ist dies für PL e natürlich zu wenig.
Nach welcher Grundlage kann ich den Wert für DC nun erhöhen ?
Höher ist er betrachtet für beide Sensoren auf jeden Fall, da ich beide auf Gleiches Verhalten prüfe.


Hallo Chräshe,
das mit den Schaltpunken ist genau so schlecht wie du das beschreibst. Wir haben jetzt an dieser Anwendung das 2 "Standard-Schalter" die nicht zugleich schalten.
Deshalb wollen wir diese durch 2 "sichere" ersetzen .Jeder sichere Sensor hat 2 OSSD-Ausgänge die immer für sich immer gleich kommen. Das "Pärchen" prüfe ich dann 
als zus. Diagnose auf Gleichheit mit einer Auslöseverz. von 2 Sekunden. Das Paar ist dann in der Safety-Steuerung logisch UND verknüpft.

mfg Gerald


----------



## Safety (20 März 2017)

Hallo,
Du kannst Da nicht mit den MTTFD und DC der gekapselten Systeme rechnen, sehe Dir doch nochmal genauer an was die IFA da schreibt.
DC damit ist bei Deinem Fall die Diagnose der zwei gekapselten Systeme mit Deiner Übergeordneten Sicherheitssteuerung gemeint. Kreuzvergleich der Eingangssignale. Jetzt kommt es darauf an wie oft die Druckschalter auslösen und wie Du da den DC einschätzt.


----------



## gfr (20 März 2017)

Hallo Safety,
OK, ich habe mir das noch einmal genau angeschaut.
Im Kanal 1 (L1) komme ich damit zurecht.
Im Kanal 2 (L2) habe ein Problem mit dem MTTFd-Wert.
Direkteingabe ist hier nicht möglich (Keine Berechnung möglich)
Der MTTFd-Wert muß anscheinend wie im IFA Beispiel über die Schaltspiele berechnet werden.
Aber sind die nicht egal bei einem "elektronischen Sensor" ?
(Und die B10 / B10d Werte habe ich nicht, da ja der MTTd-Wert vom Hersteller angegeben ist..)

mfg Gerald


----------



## Safety (20 März 2017)

Hallo,
ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht, Du hast zwei Kanäle in jedem liegt ein Block und da kannst Du den MTTFD direkt eingeben. Das Beispiel der IFA ist ein gekapseltes System und ein B10D System das ist was Anderes. Du hast zwei gekapselte Systeme.


----------



## gfr (20 März 2017)

Hallo Safety,
ich habe meinen Fehler gefunden, ich habe in beiden  Kanälen als MTTFD den Kehrwert vom PFH eingegeben, das gehört wohl nur  in Kanal 1.
Für den Kanal 2 habe ich nun einen Wert von 10 Jahren eingesetzt, dann funktioniert das ganze...
Vielen Dank für die Geduld...

mfg Gerald


----------



## Safety (20 März 2017)

Hallo, nein in beiden Kanälen Kehrwert.
Siehe meine vorhergehende Antwort.


----------



## gfr (20 März 2017)

OK, das geht auch, wenn ich dann in beiden Kanälen einen DC von mind. 60% eintrage.
Im Kochbuch steht wie man diesen DC ermitteln kann, das verstehe ich leider nicht.
Anscheinend ist es tatsächlich komplizierter 2 "Sichere Sensoren" einzusetzen, gegenüber 2 "Standardsensoren" mit dementsprechenden Werten..

mfg Gerald


----------



## Safety (20 März 2017)

Du machst Doch einen Kreuzvergleich zwischen den gekappselten Systemen. Also wenn der in PLd ausgeführte Druckschalter ausfällt erkennst Du es bzw. die übergeordnete Sicherheits-SPS.
Bitte aber die Anmerkungen zur Diagnose beachten, die Druckschalter arbeiten nicht ganz im Gleichtakt.


----------

